# Caring for M-edge Covers



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried to clean the inside of their M-edge cover? I noticed that the suede? on the inside of the cover is slightly soiled from handling it so much. I just wondered what would be safe to use on it. I would like to clean it before it gets worse.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my m-edge 4 months but it doesn't need cleaning ...yet. Why don't you google suede and see if you can find a cleaning suggestion. I was going to suggest a damp cloth with Dawn dishwash but I don't have a clue. Maybe someone will post an answer.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You might try this from eHow: http://www.ehow.com/how_3139_clean-suede.html Although I might use an Art Gum Eraser instead.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you MonaSW.  I'm going to try the eraser.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you should email M-edge and see what they suggest.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> I think you should email M-edge and see what they suggest.


I didn't think to do that. Thanks


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bluebell said:


> I didn't think to do that. Thanks


I would be interested in what they say.

M-edge claims that the liner is a suede. Everyone assumes that it is a suede leather. It is actually a suede microfiber fabric much like we are seeing used on furniture right now.

There are 2 different types of microfiber. One is dry clean only. The other is easy to care for and can be cleaned with a water based cleaner. The trick is to dry it quickly using a hair drier on cool. The drier is necessary to keep the nap of the suede soft.


----------

